# Near Ava, MO



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

IF I was prepared for a place right now, I'd consider THIS:
http://springfield.craigslist.org/reb/4301263863.html

And no, I don't know anything about it, but I like the price, the trees, the amount of land, and the outbuildings....all seems good for the price.

Mon


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

Too funny Mon.. I found the same property the other day on Missouri Multilist.. It looks sweet!!!


----------



## Le Petit Norman (Apr 28, 2008)

It sure looks nice, the home seems scruffy but for 50 grand can't complain too much can you


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2014)

After more thought, I'm going to guess this has no paved road access..


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

bostonlesley said:


> After more thought, I'm going to guess this has no paved road access..


Even better.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

bostonlesley said:


> After more thought, I'm going to guess this has no paved road access..


Well, then! We need to get FBB in on THIS deal! :grin:

Mon


----------



## Coco (Jun 8, 2007)

I want to buy this place, can anyone from the area tell me more about property taxes and schools? Thank you


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

Coco, not sure about the county that Ava is in but I think most of the property taxes in MO are really affordable. In Texas county for our 40 acres we pay $159 per year. We don't have any kids in school but they seem to be good.

Here's our 40 acres on Springfield craigslist: http://springfield.craigslist.org/reo/4283320776.html


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I did get a look at the air photo for this property and it does look like it has a drive. Also, the "gravel-ish" area outside the front suggests a drive. Looks like a somewhat odd shaped property, though.

Mon


----------

